# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  geen pijn voelen

## Mariskafr

Hallo 
We hadden al even het vermoeden dat onze dochter geen pijn voelde aan haar handen en voeten. Dat is nu bevestigd door emg test, maar wat er wel uit blijkt dat ze over heel haar lichaam geen pijn voelt. Heb al aant opzoeken geweest maar kom alleen informatie tegen over HSAN. Bij haar zou haar zenuwstelsel volledig in orde zijn juist iets mis met een gen. Nu is de vraag is er iemand is die ook zo een persoon kent met deze ziekte? 
Groetjes

----------

